# BMR Forage Sorghum



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I am considering planting a late crop of forage sorghum to chop for silage. I am taking first cutting hay off then covering 15 acres with manure and then plant the sorghum about mid June. My seed salesman says that in 30 inch rows to expect 20 to 25 tons an acre. This seems high to me. He also claims that it has the same energy as corn and 12% protein. Anyone here have experience wit this. Trying to replace corn silage so as to sell corn instead of chopping it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/afcm/forage.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Comprehensive about forage sorghums:

http://amarillo.tamu.edu/files/2010/11/WesternForageGuide_FINAL.pdf


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I have fed bmr sorghum sudan to dairy cows and in my experience it doesn't have as much energy as corn silage.You will need to feed more corn.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

discbinedr said:


> I have fed bmr sorghum sudan to dairy cows and in my experience it doesn't have as much energy as corn silage.You will need to feed more corn.


Despite what all the variety and university trials promote, actual yield and quality, under real world conditions seem to usually be less than suggested. I have had many customers over many years tell me that summer annuals seem to not produce the results that are promoted. Yield/grazing days are close, but gain never seems to match the forage quality tests. Forage sorghums , Sorghum/Sudan, Sudangrass. Millets, and Teff definitly have their place, but expectations need to be realistic, which is many times less than commonly suggested.


----------

